# Arrow Recommendation



## D.B.Cooper (Feb 7, 2013)

There are a number of relatively inexpensive small diameter shafts to consider. They may not equal the performance of Easton's ProTour/X10 line, but at a fraction of the cost. Here's a thread that might be helpful: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2008655

I use the Victory VAP target shafts and like them, and they come in a bunch of different spines. But they're the only ones I've ever used being a relative novice myself.


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

D.B.Cooper said:


> There are a number of relatively inexpensive small diameter shafts to consider. They may not equal the performance of Easton's ProTour/X10 line, but at a fraction of the cost. Here's a thread that might be helpful: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2008655
> 
> I use the Victory VAP target shafts and like them, and they come in a bunch of different spines. But they're the only ones I've ever used being a relative novice myself.



Thanks D.B. I'll have to take some time and read through it.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Definitely shooting a lighter and thinner arrow will be a benefit.

The VAP is definitely one of my picks.

-Grant


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

Was at the WRIACs this weekend and saw a few archers with the VAPs; will need to look into these. Thanks


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Check out the Carbon Express Medallion XR shafts. Their spine range goes from 2000 (very weak) all the way to 500 (stiff), making them an excellent choice for people shooting lower poundage compounds and recurves. They are also very durable, nicely affordable, and if you cut them from both ends, are nearly, if not as straight, as the Medallion Pros. 

Your daughter, shooting 35#, would probably need something in the 900 (with lighter point)--800 (with heavier point) spine range depending on what point weight you decide to go with. I'm shooting the Medallion Pros at 710 spine at 40# with 27.5" DL and am seeing very nice flight out to 60+ yards with them.


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

montigre said:


> Check out the Carbon Express Medallion XR shafts. Their spine range goes from 2000 (very weak) all the way to 500 (stiff), making them an excellent choice for people shooting lower poundage compounds and recurves. They are also very durable, nicely affordable, and if you cut them from both ends, are nearly, if not as straight, as the Medallion Pros.
> 
> Your daughter, shooting 35#, would probably need something in the 900 (with lighter point)--800 (with heavier point) spine range depending on what point weight you decide to go with. I'm shooting the Medallion Pros at 710 spine at 40# with 27.5" DL and am seeing very nice flight out to 60+ yards with them.


Thanks Montigre. Since we are new to the sport I was wondering what things should we consider when deciding on whether to go with the lighter or heavier point weight. Are there advantages of one over the other? Same with the spine range, when would you want a stiffer shaft versus a weaker shaft. On an earlier thread I had started on arrow recommendation, someone said a 900 spine would be more foregiving than the 480 spine Bloodlines my daughter is currently using. i never understood what they meant by more forgiving. Also are the Carbon Express Medallion XRs considered a small diameter shaft?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Generally, the heavier pointed arrow would increase its weight FOC % (front of center) and would allow for the point to "pull" the arrow to the target with greater force, but this arrow would drop off quickly once terminal velocity had been reached. The lighter pointed arrow would have less weight FOC, would travel to the target faster with a slightly flatter trajectory and would not drop off as quickly as the heavier arrow, but would be influenced by the wind a lot more. 

I'd suggest getting a couple of arrows in 800 spine and a couple in 900 spine, cut them longer then needed and switch around the point weights and arrow lengths (cutting off 1/4" at a time) to find out exactly which combination will work best for her at 50 meters. Making distance arrows for people with short draw lengths and low draw weights is a bit of a challenge and takes a little trial and error to zero in the right combinations. I also suspect your daughter's optimum spine will fall somewhere between 800 and 900, so arrow length and point weight will be important factors. 

The 900 spine would be less influenced by shooter error than the 480 spine she is currently shooting (more forgiving) and therefore, should be more accurate at distance. A compound shooter could shoot an off the chart heavy spined arrow indoors at 18 meters/20 yards without much difficulty due to the short distance (and most do), but increase the distance to the target and your spine has to be more inline with the bow and the shooter to get the best groups. 

Yes, the Medallion XRs would be considered a small diameter shaft. They are designed to produce tight groups at distance instead of line cutting like the fatter shafts.


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

montigre said:


> Generally, the heavier pointed arrow would increase its weight FOC % (front of center) and would allow for the point to "pull" the arrow to the target with greater force, but this arrow would drop off quickly once terminal velocity had been reached. The lighter pointed arrow would have less weight FOC, would travel to the target faster with a slightly flatter trajectory and would not drop off as quickly as the heavier arrow, but would be influenced by the wind a lot more.
> 
> I'd suggest getting a couple of arrows in 800 spine and a couple in 900 spine, cut them longer then needed and switch around the point weights and arrow lengths (cutting off 1/4" at a time) to find out exactly which combination will work best for her at 50 meters. Making distance arrows for people with short draw lengths and low draw weights is a bit of a challenge and takes a little trial and error to zero in the right combinations. I also suspect your daughter's optimum spine will fall somewhere between 800 and 900, so arrow length and point weight will be important factors.
> 
> ...


Thanks Montigre. That is the best explanation I've ever been given on this topic. Like you mention it sounds like it will be a bit of trial and error in determining the balance between spine and point weight. Have you had any experience with the Easton Carbon Ones? We were looking into these at one time; bit more expensive than the Medallion XRs and may not be worth the extra cost. Thanks again.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

auntrout said:


> Thanks Montigre. That is the best explanation I've ever been given on this topic. Like you mention it sounds like it will be a bit of trial and error in determining the balance between spine and point weight. Have you had any experience with the Easton Carbon Ones? We were looking into these at one time; bit more expensive than the Medallion XRs and may not be worth the extra cost. Thanks again.


You're welcome!! Me, personally, no, but several from my club are using them with good results (mostly those shooting > 45#). I already had the Medallions made up and since I did not see a significant difference between them and the Carbon Ones, I have not trialed the Carbon Ones. 

If I'm going to shoot a full FITA, or I know I will be shooting in very windy conditions, I switch to Nano XRs because I can get the needed spine, they have even a smaller diameter, and I can really load up the point weight much more than with the Medallions (but they are pricey).


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

montigre said:


> You're welcome!! Me, personally, no, but several from my club are using them with good results (mostly those shooting > 45#). I already had the Medallions made up and since I did not see a significant difference between them and the Carbon Ones, I have not trialed the Carbon Ones.
> 
> If I'm going to shoot a full FITA, or I know I will be shooting in very windy conditions, I switch to Nano XRs because I can get the needed spine, they have even a smaller diameter, and I can really load up the point weight much more than with the Medallions (but they are pricey).


Thanks again Montigre. Are there any other arrows you'd consider in the price range of the Medallion XR/Carbon Ones?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

auntrout said:


> Thanks again Montigre. Are there any other arrows you'd consider in the price range of the Medallion XR/Carbon Ones?


This is where your own research comes into play. I cannot specify exactly which arrow your daughter should shoot--far too many variables involved. I can just tell you what has worked for me shooting lower draw weights for distance. :wink:


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

montigre said:


> This is where your own research comes into play. I cannot specify exactly which arrow your daughter should shoot--far too many variables involved. I can just tell you what has worked for me shooting lower draw weights for distance. :wink:


Thanks


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

montigre said:


> This is where your own research comes into play. I cannot specify exactly which arrow your daughter should shoot--far too many variables involved. I can just tell you what has worked for me shooting lower draw weights for distance. :wink:


After checking out other arrow shafts in my price range I'm starting a components list for going with either the Medallion XR or Carbon One. What factors do you suggest I need to consider when selecting the fletching to go with a target arrow to be used a shorter draw length, lower draw weight bow my daughter is using. My daughter currently uses 1.5 " Bohning X-Vanes on her Bloodline arrows. Thanks.


----------



## D.B.Cooper (Feb 7, 2013)

auntrout said:


> After checking out other arrow shafts in my price range I'm starting a components list for going with either the Medallion XR or Carbon One. What factors do you suggest I need to consider when selecting the fletching to go with a target arrow to be used a shorter draw length, lower draw weight bow my daughter is using. My daughter currently uses 1.5 " Bohning X-Vanes on her Bloodline arrows. Thanks.


For outdoor, especially with lower draw weight, you'll want a low profile vane to minimize drag and maintain downrange velocity. The Flex-Fletch FFP-187 is a popular choice for its low drag and excellent durability. The AAE EP-16 would be probably be another good choice. There are others, but I've used the FFP-187 successfully and would recommend them without reservation.


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

D.B.Cooper said:


> For outdoor, especially with lower draw weight, you'll want a low profile vane to minimize drag and maintain downrange velocity. The Flex-Fletch FFP-187 is a popular choice for its low drag and excellent durability. The AAE EP-16 would be probably be another good choice. There are others, but I've used the FFP-187 successfully and would recommend them without reservation.


Thanks DB. Some of the recurve shooter on my daughters team also use the Flex-Fletch-225. I went to the LAS website I noticed they had multiple sizes. You mentioned you've had success with the 187. I was wondering, since we are still relatively new to archery, what all the different sizes, 187, 225, etc represent and how do you figure out what is best for a particular set up. Thanks


----------



## D.B.Cooper (Feb 7, 2013)

The numbers refer to the length of the vane. Shorter length = less drag. Longer distance shooting means more time in the air and more of an opportunity for the vanes to provide adequate steering. In other words, you can get away with smaller vanes. That's why you'll see 4" or even 5" feathers being used indoors. You need maximum steering when you're only shooting 20 yards.


----------



## memosteve (Nov 24, 2012)

Carbon1's with FF-187's would be my recommendation...


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

D.B.Cooper said:


> The numbers refer to the length of the vane. Shorter length = less drag. Longer distance shooting means more time in the air and more of an opportunity for the vanes to provide adequate steering. In other words, you can get away with smaller vanes. That's why you'll see 4" or even 5" feathers being used indoors. You need maximum steering when you're only shooting 20 yards.


Thanks DB. Sounds like the 187s will be going on my build list. Off topic, do you know where I may be able to find the diameter of the Easton Carbon One 900 and 810's. I'm now down between the Medallion XR 900 spline or the Carbon 1 in a 900 or 810 spline.


----------



## auntrout (Jan 10, 2014)

memosteve said:


> Carbon1's with FF-187's would be my recommendation...


Thanks Steve. I think I am leaning towards the C1s since it seems like their diameter will be smaller than the XRs. In the XRs I'll need the 900 spline which is 0.228 inch in diameter. Trying to find the diameter for the 900 and 810 Carbon 1s.


----------

